# NIBITOR 5.6 up for grabs after a donation to MKVTECH



## LiveOrDie (May 15, 2010)

NIBITOR 5.6 is only available to people who donation to MVKTECH after a donation is made they will email it to you,5.6 is the release for the Fermi's

Support MVKTECH by sending them a donation via ChipIn 
http://www.mvktech.net/


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 15, 2010)

it won't be long before it is "leaked"


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 15, 2010)

your not wrong there lol


----------



## Mavke (May 19, 2010)

Well if it is leaked, then this might well be the last version we are making... I am sorry to say but nobody or just a few appreciated NiBiTor when it was free for years, yeah many users but nobody did even come to visit and give their feedback. And now that you have to spend just a few dollars to get the exclusive version that is too much? You can by a GTX 470 / 480 but can't spend a few extra minor dollars towards making as feel appreciated and to continue the development? That beats me... but who am I, right? ;-)


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 19, 2010)

its not thats its been freeware for years why charge it now, most people dont feel safe flashing the cards with modified bios after paying all that money for a 4xx card, most people just use freeware windows software these days so they don't lose there warrantys.


----------



## phanbuey (May 19, 2010)

Its not really a question of IF, im afraid, it's a question of when.  

OP: name of site spelled wrong.


----------



## Wile E (May 19, 2010)

Mavke said:


> Well if it is leaked, then this might well be the last version we are making... I am sorry to say but nobody or just a few appreciated NiBiTor when it was free for years, yeah many users but nobody did even come to visit and give their feedback. And now that you have to spend just a few dollars to get the exclusive version that is too much? You can by a GTX 470 / 480 but can't spend a few extra minor dollars towards making as feel appreciated and to continue the development? That beats me... but who am I, right? ;-)



To be fair, you should've known the criticism was coming. Deserved or not. Turning a free program into a paid program never goes over well, at least at first. 

Could you imagine the backlash if w1z started charging for gpu-z, or if he charged for ATI Tool back in the day? The reaction would be very similar.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 19, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> Its not really a question of IF, im afraid, it's a question of when.
> 
> OP: name of site spelled wrong.



?


----------



## Mavke (May 19, 2010)

Wile E said:


> To be fair, you should've known the criticism was coming. Deserved or not. Turning a free program into a paid program never goes over well, at least at first.


Well somehow but that should have happened a year ago, now it pops up cause it is annoying tweakers from playing with the Fermi BIOS. Oh well, criticism isn't an issue but that simple suggestion, I wait till it is leaked... And just a simple mind tweaker, if every downloader would have donated voluntary $1 for NiBiTor (not for every single version) or actually shown appreciation before when there was no exclusive period than we would just had let it be as before. But the complains are always coming afterwards. Each will have their own thoughts about it, so I guess becoming one of the persons you will hate for now is something I will have to live with...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 19, 2010)

Wile E said:


> To be fair, you should've known the criticism was coming. Deserved or not. Turning a free program into a paid program never goes over well, at least at first.
> 
> Could you imagine the backlash if w1z started charging for gpu-z, or if he charged for ATI Tool back in the day? The reaction would be very similar.



+1


----------



## phanbuey (May 19, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> ?



MVKtech  not MKVtech


----------



## W1zzard (May 19, 2010)

so it will get leaked, you will pirate it, nobody pays for it, developer gets fed up and stops development altogether.

why not send the guy some money as a token of appreciation? you spend thousands of dollars on hardware and can't give 10 bucks to a software developer?


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 19, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> MVKtech  not MKVtech



Fixed

The thing is every thing gets leaked developer lose big $$$ and you end up with a peace of crap next time around not just software games aswell.


----------



## Mavke (May 19, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> why not send the guy some money as a token of appreciation? you spend thousands of dollars on hardware and can't give 10 bucks to a software developer?


Thanks mate, and for your support the past years! ;-)


----------



## JATownes (May 19, 2010)

Those that know me know that I totally endorse paying a few bucks for good software.  Especially donations for freeware.  Developers spend MASSIVE amounts of time and effort to get these programs for all of us to use, and lots do it out of the kindness of their hearts without any compensation.  Any pirating of games/progs, has a terrible effects on the industry.  Keep the developers fed by donating/purchasing software when you can.


----------



## EarthDog (May 19, 2010)

Thanks. I will give this a try no doubt. I appreciate your efforts.


As far as the "leaked" comment...Its a sad situation but devs really need to pull their head out of their dirty place if they dont think this is happening. The guy simply said its going to be cracked. Thats no more of a fact than the sun is going to set tonight. I didnt see the guy state, "I'll wait for it to be leaked" (though I understand how that statement could lead to that thought)...soooooooo....

Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## DannibusX (May 19, 2010)

My only problem with the OP is that it says donation when it should say fee.  Paying for access to a product and donating money to the developer are two very different things.  I wish you luck, and I hope that your tool isn't leaked so you can continue supporting it.  I'd look into it if I had a Fermi card.


----------



## unclewebb (May 19, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> why not send the guy some money as a token of appreciation? you spend thousands of dollars on hardware and can't give 10 bucks to a software developer?



$10 bucks.  That would be nice.

Quality free software will die because of piracy and a total lack of support.  I worked it out once and for every 30 users of RealTemp I receive approximately 1 cent.  That's not an average of 1 cent from each user.  That's combined.  

For every 30 users of RealTemp that use the program each and every day, they get together and ask each other, "What do you think we should give the guy so he can afford to eat?  How about a penny?  Does anyone here have a penny?  I got one.  Good enough, that's plenty.  That should keep the developer going for a while."

It really is that insane.  Developers throw a huge amount of time into their projects and we're not looking to get rich but being able to afford a new piece of hardware once in a while would be nice so I could do some more development for the user community.  Besides, I need to eat too.  Total donations so far barely cover the cost of the temperature gun I bought for my projects let alone the CPUs, etc.  It's been a complete loss but I'd do it again because I enjoy helping others.

I've been forced to make the decision to wind things down and to walk away from the user community.  Nibitor is a great program so throw the developer some spare change, anything or he will be gone too.


----------



## 95Viper (May 19, 2010)

unclewebb said:


> $10 bucks.  That would be nice.
> 
> Quality free software will die because of piracy and a total lack of support.  I worked it out once and for every 30 users of RealTemp I receive approximately 1 cent.  That's not an average of 1 cent from each user.  That's combined.
> 
> ...




I have about *400 uses left unclewebb.

*at a penny a use


----------



## phanbuey (May 19, 2010)

They really do need something like STEAM for small apps like this...  Like a freeware/shareware app manager/sales system.

If they can add something like this.  Because donating is something that is never gonna happen by itself, and piracy will be rampant if devs limit distribution by themselves - but if the application is available through something like steam... for $2, sh*t, I would buy it.  I have it anyways - why not.  Totally could be done... GPU-z for a $2... every new version would be .50 cents - same with Nibitor - maybe $2 with $.50 upgrades...

no?


----------



## JATownes (May 19, 2010)

Agreed.  This would be a great idea IMO.  Small distribution model for benching/overclocking utilities.  Then maybe some of these dev's can actually eat.  Hell, it could turn into full time jobs for some of them.


----------



## phanbuey (May 19, 2010)

JATownes said:


> Agreed.  This would be a great idea IMO.  Small distribution model for benching/overclocking utilities.  Then maybe some of these dev's can actually eat.  Hell, it could turn into full time jobs for some of them.



Totally... i cant live without some of these little proggies... all they would have to do is write an email to the guys from STEAM - they would get picked up no problem, im sure the steam devs want to get their fingers into legit software instead of just games.


----------



## PaulieG (May 19, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> They really do need something like STEAM for small apps like this...  Like a freeware/shareware app manager/sales system.
> 
> If they can add something like this.  Because donating is something that is never gonna happen by itself, and piracy will be rampant if devs limit distribution by themselves - but if the application is available through something like steam... for $2, sh*t, I would buy it.  I have it anyways - why not.  Totally could be done... GPU-z for a $2... every new version would be .50 cents - same with Nibitor - maybe $2 with $.50 upgrades...
> 
> no?



This is a good idea. I honestly think there should be no freeware. It just makes people feel entitled, like every piece of software should be free. Can you just imagine how good some of this freeware would be, if the developers were even minimally compensated for their products?


----------



## Phxprovost (May 19, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> This is a good idea. *I honestly think there should be no freeware*. It just makes people feel entitled, like every piece of software should be free. Can you just imagine how good some of this freeware would be, if the developers were even minimally compensated for their products?



.....:shadedshu


----------



## PaulieG (May 19, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> .....:shadedshu



That's a helpful post. I welcome you to explain your point of view. Why should developers not be compensated for their work? Can you give me a good reason why not?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 19, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> That's a helpful post. I welcome you to explain your point of view. Why should developers not be compensated for their work? Can you give me a good reason why not?



Cus I dont wanna

Sorry, on topic, I completely get the idea here. I mean is $5-10 really going to break any of you?

I dont think they mean with every update, I assume those would be free for a bit at least. No one should work for free, granted Id love my doctor too, but it isnt likely to happen.


----------



## Phxprovost (May 20, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> That's a helpful post. I welcome you to explain your point of view. Why should developers not be compensated for their work? Can you give me a good reason why not?



I was going to type out my feelings on your comment,  but anything close to how i actually feel would just get me an infraction.   So all im going to say is wow....just wow.

Way to undermine the hard work of free ware devs everywhere and way to attack all of the people who use the free ware provided.

gonna log off before i get myself banned


----------



## PaulieG (May 20, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> I was going to type out my feelings on your comment,  but anything close to how i actually feel would just get me an infraction.   So all im going to say is wow....just wow.
> 
> Way to undermine the hard work of free ware devs everywhere and way to attack all of the people who use the free ware provided.
> 
> gonna log off before i get myself banned



Yeah, it's best you take a break, especially if someone's opinion on such a topic gets you that upset. Undermining freeware devs? How, by thinking they shouldn't starve? Like I said before, people often feel entitled to things, which I think is wrong. Thing is, often freeware developers create software as a hobby, but as it becomes popular and useful, it becomes work, and they should be compensated for it.


----------



## qubit (May 20, 2010)

Mavke said:


> Well somehow but that should have happened a year ago, now it pops up cause it is annoying tweakers from playing with the Fermi BIOS. Oh well, criticism isn't an issue but that simple suggestion, I wait till it is leaked... And just a simple mind tweaker, if every downloader would have donated voluntary $1 for NiBiTor (not for every single version) or actually shown appreciation before when there was no exclusive period than we would just had let it be as before. But the complains are always coming afterwards. Each will have their own thoughts about it, so I guess becoming one of the persons you will hate for now is something I will have to live with...





W1zzard said:


> so it will get leaked, you will pirate it, nobody pays for it, developer gets fed up and stops development altogether.
> 
> why not send the guy some money as a token of appreciation? you spend thousands of dollars on hardware and can't give 10 bucks to a software developer?





unclewebb said:


> $10 bucks.  That would be nice.
> 
> Quality free software will die because of piracy and a total lack of support.  I worked it out once and for every 30 users of RealTemp I receive approximately 1 cent.  That's not an average of 1 cent from each user.  That's combined.
> 
> ...



These are talented programmers, who love doing apps like this and having thousands of people use them.

The sense I'm getting from these posts quoted above, is that it's not so much about the money, but the appreciation - or lack of it that pisses them off. And rightly so.

Now, I haven't done any programming for years and it was certainly nothing as intricate as these utilities, but I know how much hard work and frustration (when it doesn't work) goes into writing programs.

I can imagine it's not very nice to give something useful like this away and instead of getting praised for it, put on a well deserved pedestal and allowed to feel like The Man, get _un_constructive criticism and whinging posters wanting lots more features, all to be delivered tomorrow and with no support from the community or hardware companies.  Ultimately, it's those hardware companies that should really be paying up, because these utilities make their products much more useful to prospective customers and boost sales. Can you imagine just how good these utilities would be if the developers were properly funded by them and supplied with all the necessary technical data and support to really make a first rate product? You wouldn't worry about "piracy" then, would you? It's these companies that profit off your back with greater sales are the ones you should really direct your anger at, not your users.

I haven't a problem with paying a few pounds for these apps, be they donations or a standard pay model, however.

Regarding the piracy angle, I don't think you should get too hung up on it or demonize people that copy your stuff for free - they have _not_ stolen from you: you still have your copy, there's simply one more, which they have. Anyone that doesn't pay wouldn't have anyway, plus it distributes your product much more widely, so anyone that sees it and _is_ inclined to pay, will do so. It's more of a moral question, rather than a financial one, unlike what Big Media with their lawyers and pocket politicians would have you believe.

The music, movie and software industries are far too hung up on this and think that "stamping out piracy" will suddenly bring in lots more revenue. It doesn't and all the offensive DRM and lawsuits just alienates people that want to support you by being your customer. They've certainly driven me away - and I don't even copy stuff. I mean hey, look at the RIAAs lawsuit strategy. Worked a treat, didn't it? 

Two excellent sites on this: www.techdirt.com & www.p2pnet.net


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 20, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> My only problem with the OP is that it says donation when it should say fee.  Paying for access to a product and donating money to the developer are two very different things.  I wish you luck, and I hope that your tool isn't leaked so you can continue supporting it.  I'd look into it if I had a Fermi card.



its not a fee its a donation and they send you the unreleased version of NiBitor to say thanks.


----------



## DannibusX (May 20, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> its not a fee its a donation and they send you the unreleased version of NiBitor to say thanks.



That is a fee. A cost to have a product delivered. A donation is something that is freely given with nothing wanted in return.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 20, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> That is a fee. A cost to have a product delivered. A donation is something that is freely given with nothing wanted in return.



NiBiTor is pre-released to donators as an incentive for donating. Once enough donations are accumulated, the program is released to the general public as freeware.


----------



## DannibusX (May 20, 2010)

Jstn7477 said:


> NiBiTor is pre-released to donators as an incentive for donating. Once enough donations are accumulated, the program is released to the general public as freeware.



Well that's a whole lot different!


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 20, 2010)

Jstn7477 said:


> NiBiTor is pre-released to donators as an incentive for donating. Once enough donations are accumulated, the program is released to the general public as freeware.



+1 i donated but it didn't have any fan speed control in it yet ill have to wait i guess.


----------



## Wile E (May 21, 2010)

Mavke said:


> Well somehow but that should have happened a year ago, now it pops up cause it is annoying tweakers from playing with the Fermi BIOS. Oh well, criticism isn't an issue but that simple suggestion, I wait till it is leaked... And just a simple mind tweaker, if every downloader would have donated voluntary $1 for NiBiTor (not for every single version) or actually shown appreciation before when there was no exclusive period than we would just had let it be as before. But the complains are always coming afterwards. Each will have their own thoughts about it, so I guess becoming one of the persons you will hate for now is something I will have to live with...



Oh, don't get me wrong, I'm all for you making a little on it. You did put your time and effort into, after all. Just that you know people are gonna bitch about it. If I had fermi, I'd happily throw a few dollars your way for the program. It did wonders for my 8800GT's.


----------



## surfingerman (May 21, 2010)

the obvious solution is for you to leak some illegal copies yourself set to self destruct the cards.. that will teach those no good thieving scumbags, you can even put in a timer so it wont destruct right away so a large pirate-bay following will get rolling and then BAM overnight thousands of fermis fry up


----------



## Wile E (May 21, 2010)

surfingerman said:


> the obvious solution is for you to leak some illegal copies yourself set to self destruct the cards.. that will teach those no good thieving scumbags



No, two wrongs don't make a right. Plus, he could get in serious trouble for doing it, and that's the last thing I would want to see.


----------



## Homeless01 (May 30, 2010)

How long must I wait, for Nibitor 5.6 ?  I made yesterday (29.05) a donation, of 10 Dollars,  but I get no Email !


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 30, 2010)

Homeless01 said:


> How long must I wait, for Nibitor 5.6 ?  I made yesterday (29.05) a donation, of 10 Dollars,  but I get no Email !



post a screenshot of the invoice of the donation and your email and ill send it though


----------



## Homeless01 (May 30, 2010)

@Live or die 

I delete the screenshot, you have my email-Adresses, if you want I send it to you again.

I am a little bit affraid with such data in the I-Net.


----------



## Mavke (May 31, 2010)

Just an update every donator is getting it, but I am not every single second at my computer to just check. So I do it once of twice a day and sent the exclusive version out. So you will have gotten it since yesterday. ;-)


----------



## Homeless01 (May 31, 2010)

@Mavke 
I recieved nothing from you !


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 31, 2010)

Mavke will there be an update to 5.6 ill like to see fan speed settings


----------



## Homeless01 (Jun 1, 2010)

So, can you tell me why I get nothing ! It is first of June and I got no Email. 

I wrote two emails and get no answer. I delete the version, I got from "life or die" ! Maybe I send the GTX 480 back.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 1, 2010)

Homeless01 said:


> So, can you tell me why I get nothing ! It is first of June and I got no Email.
> 
> I wrote two emails and get no answer. I delete the version, I got from "life or die" ! Maybe I send the GTX 480 back.



the version i got is the same as the ones hes sending out give him time that version was only a beta.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 1, 2010)

this just needs to be sold... why beat around the freeware bush?

'donations'... like we're in the mafia .  sell it! put it on steam!  I'll buy it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 1, 2010)

i agree with a small fee. it does become work EVEN if you enjoy doing it. "then how is it work sol?" because people start demanding it. you get relentless e-mails like wtf bro? I imagine mvk and w1zz cant be that much different in their methods than myself. When im working on my disk. money goes too.

CD's/DVD's (i need to test the iso on real disks not VM's and on multiple PC's)

Printer ink for labels

Electric bill

coffee

cigarettes

sandwich stuff.

the last 3 usually being the most important.


----------



## Homeless01 (Jun 1, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I have payed (10 Dollars) and I show "life or die" the bill, from ChipIN.

I never will Do something illegal, and good software has to be payed.

But I recieved nothing, from mavke, no Email. 

So I go the other way, I make a case open in Paypal, so easy.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 1, 2010)

Homeless01 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I have payed (10 Dollars) and I show "life or die" the bill, from ChipIN.
> 
> I never will Do something illegal, and good software has to be payed.
> 
> ...



um. so instead of PM'ing him your e-mail address again incase you typed it wrong the first time. or talking to him directly. or heeding what he said about not checking his PC often your going to dispute with him in paypal? did i get that about right?


----------



## Homeless01 (Jun 1, 2010)

You must exuse my english, I did not understand the last part.

I never write my email-Adress wrong !

A Paypal Transaction comes with the right email-adress.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 1, 2010)

Homeless01 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I have payed (10 Dollars) and I show "life or die" the bill, from ChipIN.
> 
> I never will Do something illegal, and good software has to be payed.
> 
> ...



you cant make a case in paypal because your not paying for any thing the beta of nibitor 5.6 is only a gift for donating


----------



## Homeless01 (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't know what went wrong, so he sees that there is a problem, he gets the 10 Bucks. 

That is not my problem.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 1, 2010)

why dont you just use the version live or die gave you? its the same one you will get. and if you dont feel like waiting is a faster method


----------



## Homeless01 (Jun 1, 2010)

I am offline here, close the account.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 1, 2010)

Homeless01 said:


> Because I can't change things, like FanSpeed in this version. That is most important to me.



did you know it was a beta? things arent guaranteed to work right.


----------



## qubit (Jun 1, 2010)

Homeless01 said:


> You must exuse my english, I did not understand the last part.
> 
> I never write my email-Adress wrong !
> 
> A Paypal Transaction comes with the right email-adress.



So have you tried sending a PM (Personal Message) on this forum then? You really need to exhaust all the communication options before you accuse someone of ripping you off. He simply wants to feel appreciated for all his hard work and is asking for a very reasonable fee for a great utility that he has been providing for free for years. 

I don't know mavke, but I do know that people like him that write these utilities aren't in the business of ripping people off. They are PC enthusiasts like you and me. Send him a polite PM and give it a couple of days.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 1, 2010)

There's the problem of "forced" donations.  Now you're selling the product without actually selling it, no release notes, nothing, so people have no idea what they're getting.  

Homeless, bro, you just gave money for nothing - a donation.  That money is not tied to a transaction, because of the sketchy way in which Mavke wants people to pay for his product.  

Not saying he is a bad guy, but this is a really bad way of 'feeling appreciated.'  Even people who sell cookies for charity know better. 

No offense, Mavke, I love your product... I just wish you were more direct with selling it.


----------



## Homeless01 (Jun 1, 2010)

Close my account please , I am offline here. If you read the post, then you see, that he wrotes that he has send, a Version of Nibitor to "every" donator. But that is not true, I got none, from him. Post 41.

I tried PN, Email but nothing happens, so I made a case in Paypal, so he sees that I have payed. In a few days I close that case, the money gets to him.

Dont reply anything to me, I am out here.

Thanks to "life or die".


----------



## qubit (Jun 1, 2010)

Homeless01 said:


> Close my account please , I am offline here.
> 
> ............
> 
> Dont reply anything to me, I am out here.



Shame you're off, dude, but there's no need run away over this. It sounds like you have tried everything and have been let down*. However, there's a lot more to TPU than one utility or incident.

The TPU crowd is a pretty good one to hang around with. 


*EDIT: you clearly haven't and I'm not surprised. See Mavke's posts below.


----------



## Mavke (Jun 1, 2010)

Homeless01 said:


> Close my account please , I am offline here. If you read the post, then you see, that he wrotes that he has send, a Version of Nibitor to "every" donator. But that is not true, I got none, from him. Post 41.


Mmm, I actually sent out 3 emails, one the next day after you donated cause frankly I have a life next to sitting behind my PC. Then since you sent an email through these forums I replied on that one including NiBiTor again. And today you sent again an email and I just replied with attaching again the version. So maybe you can check your email server and check why it is blocking my emails, attachments? Since you are the first one complaining of not getting it and frankly when I read all the posts you made I don't like those much... And these are forums I check maybe once week, as I have my own site with its own forum. ;-)


----------



## Mavke (Jun 1, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> did you know it was a beta? things arent guaranteed to work right.


It isn't a beta, it is the version as it will be released to the public. So what is offered to be tweaked is working. If it would be a beta we would just offer it to anyone, but we have never released a beta and we don't think we ever will.



Live OR Die said:


> Mavke will there be an update to 5.6 ill like to see fan speed settings


That is work in progress, though we are having it not so easy to get that supported for these GeForce GTX 400 series so if anyone could help with some extra details on how the fan speed can be controlled through software on these that would be great.


----------



## Mavke (Jun 1, 2010)

Homeless01 said:


> I tried PN, Email but nothing happens, so I made a case in Paypal, so he sees that I have payed. In a few days I close that case, the money gets to him.


I received now 3 warning message of delayed email for 24 hours on both your email addresses and than that would be my problem?

First Warning:
The message identifier is: 1OInwt-00058r-HU
The date of the message is: Sun, 30 May 2010 21:13:26 +0200
The subject of the message is: Exclusive NiBiTor v5.6 offer only for personal use only! :: mvkTech

The address to which the message has not yet been delivered is:
j****.b*****@kabelmail.de
Delay reason: SMTP error from remote mail server after RCPT TO:<j****.b*****@kabelmail.de>: host relay.kabelmail.de [194.25.41.11]: 451 4.1.8 Possibly forged hostname for 212.61.65.79

Second Warning:
The message identifier is: 1OJ9I4-0004Bl-In
The date of the message is: Mon, 31 May 2010 20:00:43 +0200
The subject of the message is: Resending! Exclusive NiBiTor v5.6 offer only for personal use only! :: mvkTech

The address to which the message has not yet been delivered is:

h***.w****001@supersein.de
Delay reason: SMTP error from remote mail server after RCPT TO:<h***.w****001@supersein.de>: host relay.mediabeam.com [194.25.41.11]: 451 4.1.8 Possibly forged hostname for 212.61.65.79

Third Warning:
The message identifier is: 1OJ9Hl-0004Bd-TI
The date of the message is: Mon, 31 May 2010 20:00:22 +0200
The subject of the message is: Re: Nibitor Support

The address to which the message has not yet been delivered is:
h***.w****001@supersein.de
Delay reason: SMTP error from remote mail server after RCPT TO:<h***.w****001@supersein.de>: host relay.mediabeam.com [194.25.41.11]: 451 4.1.8 Possibly forged hostname for 212.61.65.79


----------



## Homeless01 (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't understand that, both Email-Adresses, are right. And never block any attachments, why at this time, I must check this.

Last week I got a bios file from ASUS (5870), no problems. PDFs and much more. I don't understand that.

You must excuse my english, something sounds maybe bad, but I wrote 20 Years not much.
Something maybe missunderstood, like some folks here think. 

I have close that case.


----------



## Mavke (Jun 2, 2010)

Well me neither but check my website, it is now available for download to the public. ;-)


----------

